# *.wma Dateien in HTML abspielen



## Viereck (4. August 2004)

Hallo

Ich möchte gerne auf einer Homepage eine Audiodatei im *.wma-Format abspielen, sobald ich auf einen bestimmten Link klicke.
Es sollte kein Player nötig sein.

Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten
MfG


----------



## DrOverflow (4. August 2004)

Guckst du hier.

lg D;-]c


----------



## Viereck (4. August 2004)

Ja, aber die Audiodatei soll nicht von selbst beginnen, sondern erst wenn ich auf einen Link klicke, oder kann man das so umbauen?


----------

